# Inquiry about Engineer Goby



## kmwlww (Jul 4, 2009)

Have a tank with about 90lbs++ live rock and argonite substrate. Was given some wrong information about an Enigneer Goby. Was told he was a good sand sifter but after placing him in the tank, I've released he is making huge tunnels and holes in the substrate which my live rock is resting on top of. Will the live rock sink and settle evenly or is there a chance it could come crashing down and crack the tank? 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## orion (May 31, 2009)

take him outta the tank and sell ,eat him imho they are not good to have for tanks i learned the same way you are hahahhahahahhahha

i had tons of problems with my substrate/sand when he was in there i finally just gave him away to the highest bidder = free hahhahahahha


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Those guys are exactly what their names imply, except they are only good at what you related. and to answer your question about your rock falling down the answer is possibly  You should always build your reef on the bare bottom of your tank then add substrate, but a lot of folks dont, and its asking for trouble. maybe if youre lucky the gobies have done some of that already without really meaning to. If you can catch them i say trade em off somewhere or give them away, and try to repair what they've done as best you can. Sorry about your experience, but thanks for the post. maybe it will stop someone else from buying these excavators.*


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

Completely agree. If you are looking for a sand sifter the diamond or orange spot goby is a much better choice. Make sure you have your top netted or with egg crate, these are champion carpet surfers.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

I have two of them in one tank. One on each end of the tank. I did put my rock on the bare bottom but still about once a week I have to go in and move sand from where they have moved it all from the base of the rock for there dart holes. Me myself I enjoy having them alot of fun to watch. One is about 6" and the other is about 8"(they can grow as long as 14") and I have had them since they were about 2" I enjoyed the first one so much I had to have another. This is why studying up on anything we put in our tank is so important, because if yours is anything like mine you will have to take down your whole tank to get it out. That being said save yourself some trouble down the line by pulling as much sand out from under the rocks as possible and then settle it yourself this way you won't come home to everything in your tank on the floor. One thing I do with mine is as soon as they start a hole where I don't want one is cover it right away and they just move on to the next spot. Once they get a tunnel system they feel safe with it won't be as bad. And never take the answer you get from your local fish store as your final answer they are in business to sell you a fish and if you are willing to pay for it they WILL SELL you a reef shark for your 55gal. tank and tell you it will be O.K.


----------

